# Sydney Harbour Sept 23 or 24



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm out for this one. Will be fishing the Ausbream Social at Berowra Ck on Sunday


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m keen for a weekend outing Ã¢â‚¬â€œ would prefer Sunday so I can earn brownies on Saturday. HowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a Balmoral start sit with you? IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d need to be off the water by about 1030, but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d be happy to start as early as you like. 
Good luck in the Ausbream Dave.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy, 
there's often a good chance of picking up some live bait off the wharf at first light - if we could get any (might even get a squid) I'd be keen to try them around Middle Head. If we can't scare up any bait, I reckon a troll is as good an option as any. I'll commence the spadework asap, and I'll give you a call when I get permission (hopefully).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd settle for one of these...









Middle Head April 2006


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Count me in for this one, bait or troll isn't an issue, I am thinking about trying Middle Head from a Balmoral launch one afternoon this week also


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I should be around for a Sunday session however a lunch time bbq means finish by 11, middle harbour sounds like a plan.

Pauly


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: and double :evil: :evil:

Soccer presentation and end of year BBQ for my 8 year old on Sunday at Cordeaux Dam.  Cant even smell the salt water from there.
Have a good one fella's and safe paddling.

 fishing Russ


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This sounds like a cracker of a trip but I can't make it unfortunately fellas....going up to Catherine Hill Bay. Have a great one and good luck in the new beastie Gatesy.

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A day on the tools has paid off - I'll be at Balmoral at the crack. I might try for some bait off the wharf so I'll probably get there around 6 am. Gatesy, do you know what the parking scenario is? ie is there one of those infernal machines that won't take your money until 8 am? What's for breakfast Ken?


----------

